# Interesting quote



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Wonder if its true..


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Not true.....Hasn't been a senator since 1994. This shows up in 2015?
http://www.snopes.com/politics/quotes/carlson.asp


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I doubt she actually said it... but, her response at the end of the snopes article is such a typical political response you gotta wonder.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

"The vast majority of quotes found on the internet are not attributed to the correct author" 
~ Abraham Lincoln.


----------



## joebertin (Mar 26, 2010)

We have some "real live ones" in Congress. Check this out:


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

joebertin said:


> We have some "real live ones" in Congress. Check this out:


This video will always make me laugh and sad at the same time. To think that there could be this level of ignorance in such a highly appointed government position is flat out scary. The man is 60 years old and all this time thought islands were like big Lilly pads. LMAO!!! It's times like these when you swear you are dreaming this stuff.


----------



## Flannel_Carp (Apr 7, 2014)

Dovans said:


> I doubt she actually said it... but, her response at the end of the snopes article is such a typical political response you gotta wonder.


If she didn't say it, then it isn't a quote, as per the title of your thread.

I always get a good laugh when people repost made up things like this on the Internet.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

joebertin said:


> We have some "real live ones" in Congress. Check this out:


I was stationed on Guam for nine months. I have to admit that it felt a little tippy at times, especially in the enlisted club.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

streamstalker said:


> I was stationed on Guam for nine months. I have to admit that it felt a little tippy at times, especially in the enlisted club.


Good thing all of you didn't go to one side.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

All Eyes said:


> Good thing all of you didn't go to one side.


Well, we were all in the Navy, so we were used to it.


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

That was enlightening. I never knew that islands could tip over. He is quite the wordsmith as well.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

supercanoe said:


> That was enlightening. I never knew that islands could tip over. He is quite the wordsmith as well.


And making important decisions as a representative of the people. The man holds a seat in Congress and was concerned that the island of Guam was going to flip over!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

joebertin said:


> We have some "real live ones" in Congress. Check this out:


That dude has spent way too much time in Colorado. What a nut job.


----------

